

Bootstrapping a startup - ashitvora

These days I hear a lot about starting your own company after you graduate. It doesn't use to be same 2-3 yrs back.<p>I too like the idea of having my own business but I don't believe in approaching VCs for money and giving away share of your company. But I would definitely like to give share for being a Mentor.<p>Just want to know experience of HN readers who have bootstrapped their company.
======
timmy_k
I am just at the beginning of a bootstrapped company, and I just graduated
too.

First: Get ready to eat a lot of ramen noodles, unless you have rich parents
or something.

Second: Try to start making cash as quickly as possible. You'll need it!

Third: Praying. Lots and lots of praying...

------
maconic
There are a lot of bootstrappers on the Lean Startup Circle discussion group
(<http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-circle/topics>).

------
middlegeek
I have not done so but check out 37signals.com. They are bootstrapped and talk
about it in their blog and books. Great work.

~~~
ashitvora
Thanks :)

I read about Threadless. Though not a technology company, I was impressed but
their story.

